# in praise of vinyl exchange (manchester)



## killer b (Jul 29, 2005)

i fucking love this place - upstairs, loads of quality cds, dead cheap... downstairs, loads of vinyl 12"s, also cheap as... on a recent visit, i picked up the following:

a cannibal ox/pharcyde split 12" - 50p
a feist 10" - 20p
a limited edition clor 12" - 10p
an electroclash cover of 'she's lost control' - £1
a new flesh 12" - 50p
a bonobo pre-release 10" - 20p

seems to be proper good for electroclash/electrohouse type stuff at the moment, but i always spend what's in my wallet regardless...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2005)

I haven't been there for years, but I remember thinking that I could easily bankrupt myself in there last time I walked in...


----------



## Cambazola (Jul 31, 2005)

Not been in for a good while myself, but I acquired at least half or my CD collection there. Great shop.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 31, 2005)

it's the nuts. i'm going on saturday


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Aug 1, 2005)

Bah - Eastern Bloc has a far superior drum and bass vinyl collection.


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2005)

this is true. but their prices tend to be rather more than vinyl exchange's. plus i don't buy much d&b...

anyone else love pelicaneck? it has a whole cake shop to install your bored girlfriend in...


----------



## burnage (Aug 1, 2005)

I much prefer Polar Bear (Deansgate) and King Bee (Wilbraham Rd in Chorlton)....


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2005)

i used to love decoy, but they don't seem to have been open for years.


----------



## Cambazola (Aug 1, 2005)

burnage said:
			
		

> I much prefer Polar Bear (Deansgate) and King Bee (Wilbraham Rd in Chorlton)....



Ooo King Bee, not been there for years & years.

I bought my first ever record there, Iron Maiden - Live After Death


----------



## Flavour (Aug 1, 2005)

Floss Mode in moss side was good but that shut a few years ago as well.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 4, 2005)

can any of you guys tell me what the record store was called that used to be where the GL14 gym is now??  more or less anyway.  There's a chinese [i think] restaraunt & an NCP car park there too now, you used to be able to see it from the main road

Near the Temple pub if that helps you locate it

I think you had to go downstairs - they used to have massive sales 2 or 3 times a year, been shut a few years now


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2005)

I love vinyl exchange. The best birthday present I got in the last few years was a £30 credit note.   = about 7 albums   

Where the hell is Pelicanneck now? I havn't been since it moved out of Aflecks' - It was brilliant then...


----------



## nadia (Aug 4, 2005)

you mean powercutz records


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2005)

Stupid daft reply that was a misreading. 

Deleted.


----------



## nadia (Aug 4, 2005)

"I think you had to go downstairs - they used to have massive sales 2 or 3 times a year, been shut a few years now"

nope I meant throbbing angel, is years since i lived in manc anyway it had closed down by the time I had left (circa 1997) it was vaguely opposite rockworld and had huge sales where you could buy the entire back catalogue of eighties thrash metal bands for £2.50


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 4, 2005)

pop-art in withington gets my vote every time... first time i walked in i was nearly decapitated by a record from the far side of the that had been thrown by the shop owner, nick, he was labeling the records in the way that probe and other record shops had... i picked up the record "WORST RECORD IN THE SHOP" - since then i became a regular and friendly with Nick, the shop is as close to the book shop in black books as you will find (certainly when i used to sit in there drinkin bottles of wine) and a great shop just to hang out in talkin shit, smokin rollies and, on occasion drinkin huge amounts of cheap wine- which is all the things a record shop should be IMO.

the general music is pretty niche, stoner rock and as nick likes to put it 'good old fashioned white anglo saxon rock, but its also the place where i got turned onto kid 606, DJ Spooky and acid mothers temple - so its more eclectic than nick likes to make out.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll add another RIP to Static Records in Wigan, which was a lovely second hand shop run by a really nice bloke with a brilliant poster of a gig with Super Furry Animals and RFTC on the same bill.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 4, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I'll add another RIP to Static Records in Wigan, which was a lovely second hand shop run by a really nice bloke with a brilliant poster of a gig with Super Furry Animals and RFTC on the same bill.




oooh if we're going full northern surely the original Probe on matthew st liverpool was the daddy of them all?  X records bolton was great as well


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> oooh if we're going full northern surely the original Probe on matthew st liverpool was the daddy of them all?  X records bolton was great as well



Has X records gone? It _was_ really good...   (if it has)

I didn't know the Probe shop wasn't the original one... (corner of Slater Street iirc)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 4, 2005)

nadia said:
			
		

> you mean powercutz records


 yup

I mean powercutz [was it a Z or an S???]

thanks


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 4, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Has X records gone? It _was_ really good...   (if it has)



sorry no, don't think so anyway  - split into two shops the last time i was there (about 5 years ago mind - i try to avoid bolton these days




			
				tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I didn't know the Probe shop wasn't the original one... (corner of Slater Street iirc)



yeah the orginal probe was between the barclays and flannagans

{ignore that link it wasn't even the proper probe records.... ah well}


----------



## nadia (Aug 4, 2005)

Can't honestly rememeber sounds like an 80s hairdressing salon doesn't it.  X-records was amazing, I have ordered stuff form them mail order quite recently just never had reason to go to bolton


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 4, 2005)

nadia said:
			
		

> Can't honestly rememeber sounds like an 80s hairdressing salon doesn't it.  X-records was amazing, I have ordered stuff form them mail order quite recently just never had reason to go to bolton



as well as that the woolworths on the corner had an exit on the stairs at street level making it quite possibly the easiest shop in the world to shop-lift from... 

bolton, had it all....


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Where the hell is Pelicanneck now? I havn't been since it moved out of Aflecks' - It was brilliant then...


can't remember the name of the road, but it's basicly behind the arndale centre... if you walk past piccadilly gardens towards arndale, then turn right with the tramlines, it's along there a bit on the right. in the back of a nice veggie caff.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 4, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> in the back of a nice veggie caff.


is that the newish caff that also sells huge amounts of post-ironic tatt?


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 4, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> oooh if we're going full northern surely the original Probe on matthew st liverpool was the daddy of them all?  X records bolton was great as well




did you ever go in Probe whne Pete Burns was behind the counter with his strange dogs contact lenses in?

weird! 

and I love Vinyl Exchange too - I go in with my son and he attempts to explain the different "genre" to me


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 4, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> did you ever go in Probe whne Pete Burns was behind the counter with his strange dogs contact lenses in?
> 
> weird!



no, but i read julian copes memory of events - sounded... interesting...


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> is that the newish caff that also sells huge amounts of post-ironic tatt?



i think so. i've never been in the tat side of the shop so i couldn't say for sure (and the whole of the nothern quarter is full of such places at the moment)


----------



## Apathy (Aug 8, 2005)

VE... This might sound wierd but does anyone else get a sort of smug 'hmmmm yes, i'm here' feeling when they walk down the stairs to the vinyl bit!?

King Bee, not been in there for years. Also Double 4 records in stockport, back in the early 90s was great for dance stuff!!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 10, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> pop-art in withington gets my vote every time... first time i walked in i was nearly decapitated by a record from the far side of the that had been thrown by the shop owner, nick, he was labeling the records in the way that probe and other record shops had... i picked up the record "WORST RECORD IN THE SHOP" - since then i became a regular and friendly with Nick, the shop is as close to the book shop in black books as you will find (certainly when i used to sit in there drinkin bottles of wine) and a great shop just to hang out in talkin shit, smokin rollies and, on occasion drinkin huge amounts of cheap wine- which is all the things a record shop should be IMO.


From what I can gather from mates here, Pop Art has shut down - it's certainly closed at the mo.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 10, 2005)

me and my mate stole some comics from PopArt when we were 12, i had forgotten all about that until i read this thread


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I remember powercuts, especially the sales and swapping price tags in there.

I also remember buying records in Powercuts and walking across town to Vinyl Exchange and selling them for a profit.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 15, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> From what I can gather from mates here, Pop Art has shut down - it's certainly closed at the mo.




http://www.popartrecords.co.uk/


sadly true.... probably  because of wee hoors like that flavour lad thievin from it


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 17, 2005)

burnage said:
			
		

> I much prefer Polar Bear (Deansgate)



polar bear is no more alas, walked past last night... funnily enough to a gig put on by the ex-prop. of pop-art.

is fopp killing the indie record stores?


i love fopp tho....


----------



## Lemon (Aug 23, 2005)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I remember powercuts, especially the sales and swapping price tags in there.
> 
> I also remember buying records in Powercuts and walking across town to Vinyl Exchange and selling them for a profit.



Before it was called Powercuts, it was known as Yanks for many years. It used to import cheap (unsold?) vinyl from America, hence the name.
It became successful enough to open another branch in the underground market, opposite the original Oasis shop.


----------



## Alf Klein (Aug 23, 2005)

Lemon said:
			
		

> It became successful enough to open another branch in the underground market, opposite the original Oasis shop.


 Is that still there?


----------



## Lemon (Aug 24, 2005)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Is that still there?



No, the underground market was filled in several years ago.
Some of it still exists as the downstairs of Tesco Metro on Market street.
Not quite the same atmosphere though.


----------



## Alf Klein (Aug 24, 2005)

Lemon said:
			
		

> No, the underground market was filled in several years ago.
> Some of it still exists as the downstairs of Tesco Metro on Market street.
> Not quite the same atmosphere though.



Of course. It was fairly horible that underground market, not sure Tesco's is an improvement though.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 24, 2005)

rpm newcastle.

we haven't yet been tainted by fopp.


----------



## Lemon (Aug 25, 2005)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Of course. It was fairly horible that underground market, not sure Tesco's is an improvement though.



It's places like the underground market that I miss in the new cleaned up yuppified Manchester. The Corn Exchange became the terrible disinfected Triangle. It's replacement, the Colliseum has closed down. At least Affleck's is still there, I suppose.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 25, 2005)

Vinyl Exchange is decent for vinyl but second hand cds aren't that cheap considering they give you a couple of quid each for yours (and that's if they're _really _ decent sellers). Always act like their doing you a favour as well taking your music for next to nothing, then you'll see it a couple of days later with a 400% mark-up.


----------



## Alf Klein (Aug 25, 2005)

Lemon said:
			
		

> It's places like the underground market that I miss in the new cleaned up yuppified Manchester. The Corn Exchange became the terrible disinfected Triangle. It's replacement, the Colliseum has closed down. At least Affleck's is still there, I suppose.


Yes, the new look Manchester is dull. I really hate the triangle. Also those stupid non wind powered windmills. And that massive fucking telly. 

Where/what was the Colliseum?


----------



## Lemon (Aug 26, 2005)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Yes, the new look Manchester is dull. I really hate the triangle. Also those stupid non wind powered windmills. And that massive fucking telly.
> 
> Where/what was the Colliseum?



It was where all the traders who were kicked out of the Triangle/corn exchange moved to. At the back of the Arndale, near the Unicorn pub and the odd sculpture on that corner of WWII bombed out building.


----------



## Alf Klein (Aug 26, 2005)

Lemon said:
			
		

> It was where all the traders who were kicked out of the Triangle/corn exchange moved to. At the back of the Arndale, near the Unicorn pub and the odd sculpture on that corner of WWII bombed out building.


Oh yes, I remember. 

I noticed recently that the veg market opposite has more or less gone. When did that happen?

The Unicorn is a fairly good booser.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 3, 2005)

I went in every record shop in Manchester in search of the remastered Earthquake Dub by The Revolutionaries, Found it in Vinyl Exchange within two minutes, for £8   
Very pleased with vinyl exchange yet again.


----------



## pushka (Sep 12, 2005)

Does anybody remember Pandemonium on Oxford Road?

Wish I'd known about the Colliseum after the Corn Exchange closed down...I used to love the shops in the C.E.


----------

